# Nelsonville



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay, who's going down to cook?  Anyone coming down to eat and party?  Let us know and we'll look out for ya.


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 8, 2005)

Rempe are you coming down to eat?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 8, 2005)

I wish...too much to do around here...next year for sure!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey, I decided to hand off chicken totally to you guys! I am going to do a bonless lamb leg and enter the lamb thingy! Also, I am going to do my White Bean and Chipotle Salad and turn that in in the bean category (if they have it!) I am going to get some sausages for dinner Friday. I figure on assorted sausages with mustard, boiled ,buttered potatoes, and pierogies with sauteed onions! Sound good?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 8, 2005)

Sounds good. I'm planning on making a pot of my German potato cheese soup on Friday night.  I know it will be cold (the weather not the soup).

Skip the potatoes.  It's in the soup.  Looks like a German theme for Friday night.  Got any strudel?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 8, 2005)

I know you guys probably know this, but  my experience at Nelsonville two years ago, made me wish I had brought at least two or three pairs of shoes, and at least 1 or 2 changes of clothes, and some rain gear. We had a miserable weekend there until late morning on Saturday.

Good luck guys!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Bruce, is that the event where you teamed with bbqBob?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 8, 2005)

Must you constantly f'ing remind me???  although we did alright


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Must you constantly f'ing remind me???  although we did alright


Thought so!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  Sorry.. :lcry:


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm bringing rubber boots! Lots of clothes. It was crappy last year too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey Fran, does that mean we are precursed for rain and flooding????


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 9, 2005)

Well then I guess it will be nice to have some variety won't it?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 9, 2005)

Fran,

Are you bringing your dog to Nelsonville?  I couldn't help but notice him at Oinktoberfest.  He looks like one very smart Dog with a lot of personality.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, but is he hung like a longhaired daschund?????????  Only Woodman can tell for sure.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 9, 2005)

I really don't even want to know the answer to that question.

Just enjoyed watching that Yello Lab shake hands with everyone and roll around in the grass.  Looked like he was having a great time!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 9, 2005)

Frypan, we'll plead ignorance because we don't know WHAT the hell the theme is because WE DON"T HAVE OUR COOKS PACKET YET!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 10, 2005)

They're going out this week...really, they are.  I think he means it this time.  WTF???  Just show up and he'll hand them to everyone as they pull in.  Some teams aren't going to get these as they will be traveling by the time the mail catches up to them...this comp needs to be moved up north.  Somewhere off I-80 would work for traveling purposes.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 10, 2005)

No mail is going out today, Columbus day.  How in the hell does this guy
warrant a federal holiday for getting lost looking for India?  My guess is that the packets will probably arrive on Friday after we've left for the comp.  Par for the course and this competition!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 10, 2005)

I can think of another "holiday" where I kind of feel the same way.  I will forego mentioning the specific person so as to not offend anyone, which of anyone who knows me, can figure out which "holiday" it is.  It's not Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny but falls between them.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Does it rhyme with Schmartin Schluther Schking Schday?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 10, 2005)

As Doc Holliday sarcastically said in one of my favorite movies..."Why Ike, whatever do you mean?" :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

*Current Weather Forecast*

*Friday*
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers. Highs in the lower 70s. Northwest winds around 5 mph. 

*Friday Night*
Mostly cloudy in the evening...then becoming partly cloudy. Lows in the upper 40s.  

*Saturday*
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 60s.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, up at 4:00. Going to lift weights till 7:00. Hook up the pit, ,grab a shower, and go over to Kloset's to leave from there. Wish us luck! Weather looks good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Good Luck you guys ~ Couldn't ask for a better weekend!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 14, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, up at 4:00. Going to lift weights till 7:00. Hook up the pit, ,grab a shower, and go over to Kloset's to leave from there. Wish us luck! Weather looks good.



Woodman... that ain't no weight lifting body.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sure ~ Say that *now*, after you *know* he's left for the weekend... :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------

